

How Superman Defeated the Ku Klux Klan - thret
http://mentalfloss.com/article/23157/how-superman-defeated-ku-klux-klan

======
jozan
I just read about this in a book Freakonomics by Steven D. Levitt and Stephen
J. Dubner.

I was amazed how well the Superman stories worked.

Freakonomics:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freakonomics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freakonomics)

------
thret
Episodes 985-1000 here:
[http://www.botar.us/superman.html](http://www.botar.us/superman.html)

------
serf
Someone else watches Drunk History I guess.

~~~
thret
Guilty :)

